# Working on my soda display



## Chukason (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 26, 2021)

That's a great display case! Whered you get it? Craigslist?


----------



## Chukason (Jul 26, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> That's a great display case? Whered you get it? Craigslist?


Antique store in fitzgarld ga.


----------

